# Introduction and a request



## Fjori (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey all! New to the forum and wanted to introduce myself. I've always enjoyed Halloween and Christmas displays and used to do some minor stuff when I was a kid, but that got brushed aside as I got older and I started spending my money on things like musical equipment and school. Now that I'm all grown up (age-wise, anyway) I've got the itch again.

Last year, I put out a few store bought things and had several artificial pumpkins that had some decent carvings which I received several compliments on. Out of the houses I saw in the neighborhood that decorate, I'd say I was smack dab in the middle and that's not going to cut it this year!

I've been reading through this forum and a bunch of other websites looking for inspiration and I've gotten quite a few ideas I should be able to put in play, but I do have a request... Can someone help me understand the mechanics for an FCG? I've seen a bunch of sites which talk about them, but I can't seem to wrap my head around it with a bunch of text and a few still pictures here and there. I've seen a ton of videos showing the finished product in action with the blacklight and all that, but everyone has done such a good job with hiding the "guts", these aren't doing much for me. :confusedkin:

I swear, I'm usually not this slow, but if someone could point me towards a good video which shows how everything gets connected it would be a huge help. Thanks and I'm looking forward to finishing some projects to share with you all!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Here's a link to my FCG build. I believe I followed the instructions I found on the Halloween Monster list, but used wood and a vent motor instead.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=23573


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

While I know many people build their FCG frames from aluminum with gears and pulleys and make a really shiny space-age looking frame, you can build it (as I did) with plain old cheap 1x2 wood furring strips. It isnt as pretty but it works just the same and is a heck of a lot cheaper. Here is a pic of mine.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

welcome to the forum!


----------



## Fjori (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome everybody. I think the FCG mechanism is finally starting to sink in. Hopefully I'll have some time this weekend to try and slap the basics together and see if I get it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings. for fcg how to's you came to the right place!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------

